
Exploring Programming Language Architecture in Perl (2010) - 3rdAccount
http://billhails.net/Book/front.html
======
akshayB
I have used perl in lot of projects many years a ago and personally I was a
big fan of it. I used perl to do lot of flat file and log processing, also had
fun time building CGI based apps too. But I guess perl didn't transitioned
from v5 to v6 fast enough and now lot of other programming languages have
taken over.

~~~
symkat
Perl 5 and Perl 6 are different languages, not different versions of the same
language. This was very unfortunate naming in the end because it perpetuates
this view.

Perl 5 is still actively developed[0] and has a large community releasing
modules[1]. I still <3 it.

[0]:
[http://www.cpan.org/src/README.html](http://www.cpan.org/src/README.html)
[1]: [https://metacpan.org/recent](https://metacpan.org/recent)

------
zerr
Perl 6 variant of this would be nice.

~~~
3rdAccount
I agree :)

------
senorsmile
Specifically, this uses Perl 5 to write a Scheme interpreter. Great find!

------
jonsen
<prev> to the cover page, there’s a PDF.

------
talksoup
I would love a book like this about cpython

